# Llewellin Setters



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Anyone out there have any Llewellin Setters? I have two and was jsut seeing if anyone else does. You dont see them around very often.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

not to many that i've seen... quite a few setter owners on huntohio though.

do your pedigrees trace back to the Llewellin and Laverack bloodlines? From what I hear its pretty hard to be certain without DNA test


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Both my dogs are from very big time LLewellin Breeders. Each of the parents were DNA tested before breeding occurred so their both 100% Llewellin here a pic of each.








My Male Ruger








My Female Belle


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

good looking dogs!


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

The coloring on Belle is very striking. She almost looks like a Catahoula hound. Very nice looking dogs. The only other one I've seen is Hank from TV. Thanks for the pics, very nice.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I have hunted over Llewellin Setters out in Kansas for a few years. A retired doctor from Kansas City has been keeping up a 'hunting' pedigreee. A little rangy for my liking, but great dogs. Both beautiful and great hunting dogs. If I lived out there, I would definetly would pick one of his over the other breeds I have seen out there.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Gorgeous Setters!!!!!!!!

Love the look of the female.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

My wife and I breed, raise and train Llewellins. Check out www.nimisilacreekkennels.com

We live just outside of Akron and will have two litters in the early spring. Drop me a note when you get a chance.


----------



## Llewellin01 (Feb 23, 2008)

Your by Manchester aren't you. When we got our female last spring we looked at your kennels, but you didnt have any available at the time. You got any pups avaliable now? My buddy said he will be looking for a dog here soon.


----------



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Yes we are. We are planning two litter this spring. We have four females already reserved from the first litter so if he is intereted in a female drop us a line quick. 

Thanks for looking.


----------

